# 1040/1040nr question



## taxpoor (May 26, 2013)

First time poster with a question on 1040 and 1040NR final tax filings for year 2012.

Background: 

I live in Canada

Born in the USA

I relinquished my US citizenship on December 12th 2012.. 

Filed, (or about to file) 1040 and 1040NR 

Question: 

I noticed that my Accountant had tabulated my 1040 beginning and end dates from January 01 2012, to December 12th 2012 (at the top of page 1 where it asks your beginning and end tax dates). As far as I know this is to be correct 

however...

on the 1040NR he has nothing written in the spaces provided for beginning and end tax dates (left blank), therefore the IRS will just assume the (already written) text on page one for the 1040NR is "for the tax year January 1-December 31 2012"

So my concern, and question, here is this. Should I send these forms in as is (with the 1040 tabulated from jan 1 to dec 12) and the 1040NR tabulated as written (jan 01 to dec 31)?

Or should I pencil in a date at the top of the 1040NR? and if so what should this date be?

A Dec 12 to Dec 31st date would overlap the December end date for the 1040 and the beginning date for the 1040NR....so i am unsure of this.

Both the 1040 and 1040NR have "Dual Status Return" written at the top of page one.....also there is also the attached "Schedule OI" on page 5 on the 1040NR outlining my relinquishment details, therefore should be no confusion as to the dates.

Can someone please clarify this for me?...i am just looking for a correct protocol on effective tax dates and what should, (of should not) be written at the top of page one of both forms to avoid any IRS confusion

Thanking everyone in advance


----------

